# Mama sữa non Colos Multi Pedia có tốt không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (21/7/20)

*Sữa non Colos Multi* có thành phần từ nguồn sữa non nhập khẩu từ Mỹ giúp cung cấp các loại vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết giúp cơ thể bé phát triển khỏe mạnh.



​
*Review về Mama sữa non Colos Multi có tốt không?*

*Sữa non Colos Multi Pedia* là sản phẩm đặc trị giúp trẻ khỏe mạnh, có hệ tiêu hóa tốt, khắc phục tính biếng ăn của trẻ, tăng cường trí nhớ vượt trội.

Cung cấp đầy đủ các Vitamin, Lysin và đặc biệt là 21 axit amin trong tinh chất men bia giúp trẻ tăng cường tiêu hóa hấp thụ dinh dưỡng, khắc phục tình trạng tiêu chảy, phân sống, ăn uống khó tiêu,tăng cường phát triển lợi khuẩn.

Cung cấp Lactium cho trẻ ngủ ngon để trẻ tăng cân.

Cung cấp các khoáng thể từ sữa non và lactoferrin giúp trẻ có hệ miễn dịch khỏe mạnh, phát triển toàn diện.

*Đối tượng sử dụng mama sữa non Colos Multi Pedia*

*Colos Multi Pedia* dùng cho trẻ biếng ăn, biếng bú, trẻ chậm tăng cân, chậm phát triển chiều cao, hay ốm vặt, suy dinh dưỡng.

Trẻ tiêu hóa kém, ăn uống khó tiêu, hay nôn trớ, ọc sữa.

Trẻ đầy bụng, chướng hơi, phân sống, tiêu chảy. Trẻ dùng kháng sinh dài ngày làm hệ tiêu hóa suy yếu.


​

*Cách sử dụng mama sữa non Colos Multi Pedia hiệu quả nhất*

Bước 1: Rửa sạch tay trước khi pha
Bước 2: Cho đúng lượng nước tương đương lượng sữa đã đi định nha. Dùng nước ấm khoảng 40*C
Bước 3: Cho sữa vào bình
Bước 4: Đậy nắp lắc đầu, pha bằng cốc thì khuấy đều.

Lưu ý:

Nơi khô ráo, sạch sẽ, thoáng mát, tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp.
Túi đã mở phải được đóng kín và sử dụng hết trong ngày

*Đánh giá mama sữa non Colos Multi từ chuyên gia*

Giai đoạn sau 6 tháng tuổi, trẻ bắt đầu tập với việc ăn dặm và bớt một lượng nhất định sữa mẹ nên giai đoạn từ 6 tới 36 tháng tuổi này được các chuyên gia y tế gọi là “khoảng trống miễn dịch”. Colos Multi Pedia thấu hiểu điều đó nên đã đưa ra sản phẩm toàn diện giúp các bé từ 6 tháng tuổi thông minh về trí não, cao lớn về thể chất và dẻo dai về sức khỏe để bảo vệ con khỏi các yếu tố gây bệnh bên ngoài

Các dòng sản phẩm của Colos Multi trong đó có Mama sữa non Colos Multi Pedia được các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng khuyên dùng. Các sản phẩm của Mama sữa non có mặt trên thị trường trong suốt 12 năm qua được hàng triệu bà mẹ Việt Nam trên khắp cả nước đã tin dùng. 

Với thương hiệu uy tín trong suốt 12 trên thị trường của Mama sữa non, luôn chú trọng kiểm soát từ khâu nguyên liệu đến sản xuất, cải tiến bao bì đến đa dạng chủng loại phù hợp với từng giai đoạn phát triển của trẻ.

*Điểm bán Mama Sữa Non Colos Multi Pedia chính hãng*

Bạn có thể đặt mua Online trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Hoặc gọi Hotline để được tư vấn, chăm sóc khách hàng tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

